

Ask HN: Please Test My Startup's Minimum Viable Product - citizenkeys

Every feature that's on my video sharing website works.  Use registration is temporarily unnecessary while I work out the core product.<p>The startup lets you curate custom playlists (channels) of videos from other websites.  You can then view the playlists in a clean and simple interface with few distractions.  Right now, though, it only works using videos from YouTube .  Video channels have clean, obvious, simple url's.  You can also share channels by sending an email about them from the site itself.<p>Please test it by:<p>* creating a new channel<p>* adding some videos from YouTube (copy/paste the youtube.com url for the video's link)<p>* customizing the channel icon that automatically gets resized<p>* customize the channel background with an appropriate picture for that channel, and<p>* send an email about the channel from the website.<p>Please give me feedback, bug reports, and suggestions in the comments.  Thanks!
======
charliepark
Thought process:

Okay, cool. I'd like to create an easily-shared channel of kid-friendly
videos. This could be a cool way to do it.

Where do I create a channel? Is it the "add video" button? I'm guessing that's
to add a video to _this_ channel. "Customize"? Maybe. _clicks_

Okay. I guess I can erase all of the stuff that's here and make a new one. ...
no ... wait ... nope. What do I do?

 _lots of clicking around_ ... eventually ... I load up the "Channel Guide"
and see the "New Channel" box.

That box really needs to be obvious on the front page.

~~~
Leynos
I agree with this. The "New Channel" button definitely needs to be on the main
toolbar. Maybe as "Create a New Channel"?

------
pedalpete
You've already posted this site once already
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2452770> .

Are you really trying to get HN users to be testers for your system? Providing
feedback on the product is one thing, but I don't think 'test my system' is a
good direction for HN to go.

~~~
citizenkeys
I took that feedback, made revisions, iterated, and now I'm looking to improve
it again. It's a cycle.

------
citizenkeys
Clickable link: <http://avsquid.com>

